# απώλεσε - θα απολέσει - έχει απολέσει



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

Μήπως η κυβέρνηση *απώλεσε* τη δεδηλωμένη και δεν το γνωρίζουμε;
*Θα απολέσει* τα προνόμια η συντεχνία των πολιτικών;
Η κυβέρνηση *έχει απολέσει* την εμπιστοσύνη των ίδιων της των βουλευτών, επισημαίνει η ΝΔ.
*απολεσθέντα* αντικείμενα

Τα παραπάνω είναι σωστά. Το ρήμα _απόλλυμι_ της αρχαίας, _απολλύω_ στη νεοελληνική, παίρνει χρονική αύξηση στο _απώλεσα_, αλλά θέλει -_ο_- στους άλλους τύπους (και δεν έχει σχέση με το «απολύω τον υπάλληλο» και το «νυν απολύεις τον δούλον σου, δέσποτα»). Τα παρακάτω είναι πολλά, αλλά είναι ανορθόγραφα.

_έχει *απωλέσει_
_να *απωλέσει, θα *απωλέσει_

Το «απώλεσε βαθμούς» αντί για «έχασε βαθμούς» δεν είναι ανορθόγραφο, είναι... κουλό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως: αν υπάρχει τέτοιο νεοελληνικό ρήμα, πώς εξηγείται ότι παίρνει χρονική αύξηση, μόνο αυτό απ' όσα αρχίζουν από όμικρον στο β' συνθετικό τους; Το καθορίζω, τότε, γιατί δεν παίρνει, να πούμε "καθώρισα";


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

sarant said:


> αν υπάρχει τέτοιο νεοελληνικό ρήμα


Μα δεν υπάρχει, φτιαχτό είναι. Αν υπήρχε, ποιος θα μας γλίτωνε από διατυπώσεις όπως «Η Λάρισα απολλύει τρεις βαθμούς κάθε φορά που παίζει στην Αθήνα»;

:)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Apr 28, 2011)

> Το καθορίζω, τότε, γιατί δεν παίρνει, να πούμε "καθώρισα";



Νομίζω στην καθαρεύουσα έπαιζε η αύξηση αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...
Επίσης νομίζω ότι παραμένει η αύξηση στο λόγιο _απωλέσθη_ (αλλά _απολέσθηκε_ στη Δημοτική)


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2011)

Σωστά λες. Η καθαρεύουσα κρατούσε τις χρονικές αυξήσεις και γι' αυτό τις διατηρούν και τα λόγια ρήματα. Είναι απολιθώματα.

Από την άλλη, τα _απολέσθηκε_ και _απολέσθηκαν_ προκαλούν ρίγη... και δεν είναι συγκίνησης.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2011)

Νίκελ, κοίταξες καθόλου τι λένε τα λεξικά (*απολλύω*);
1. Η χρονική αύξηση δεν υπάρχει ούτε στη μεσαιωνική (Κριαράς) ούτε στη νέα ελληνική (βλ. Λουκάτο στον Γεωργακά).
2. Για να δικαιολογηθεί το ωμέγα (αφού όπως ξέρεις ο sarant έχει δίκιο για τη χρήση τής χρονικής αύξησης στη νεοελληνική) σχηματίστηκε και τύπος _απωλλύω_, τον οποίον ο Γεωργακάς αποδελτίωσε, και ο οποίος εάν γίνεται αποδεκτός αθωώνει αμέσως όλα όσα καταδικάζεις στην αρχική σου τοποθέτηση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Κι ένα αστεία σχιζοειδές δημοσίευμα στον Ριζοσπάστη τής 4ης Οκτωβρίου 1977:

*ΑΠΟΛΕΣΤΗΚΕ* ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ
Αεροπλάνο της πολεμικής αεροπορίας *απωλέσθηκε* χθες...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Και ο Παπαναστασίου στη _Νεοελληνική ορθογραφία_, σελ. 344-45, υποστηρίζει ότι «η γραφή _απόλεσα_ (αντί _απώλεσα_) δικαιολογείται, καθώς στη νέα ελληνική δεν γράφεται η αρχαία χρονική αύξηση <ω>, π.χ. νεοελλ. _όρισα_ αλλά αρχ. _ώρισα_· πρβ. _εξόκειλα_». Τα ίδια γράφει και στο _εξοκέλλω_: «Η γραφή _εξόκειλα_ (αντί _εξώκειλα_) δικαιολογείται…» κ.λπ.

Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι το ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ (που στήνει λήμμα στο _απώλεσα_) κρατάνε το _απώλεσα_ σαν απολίθωμα — ποια άλλη εξήγηση θα μπορούσαμε να δώσουμε;

Το ΛΚΝ περιλαμβάνει τη ρήση που έχει τώρα η υπογραφή μου («μωραίνει Kύριος ον βούλεται *απολέσαι*»), το ΛΝΕΓ έχει παράδειγμα με το μεσοπαθητικό («*απωλέσθη* χαρτοφύλακας με σημαντικά έγγραφα» — αυτό κι αν είναι απολίθωμα) και το Ετυμολογικό θυμίζει και το *απολωλός πρόβατο* (στα ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ είναι σε χωριστό λήμμα).

Δεν μπορούμε ωστόσο να πούμε ότι η χρονική αύξηση δεν υπάρχει στη μεσαιωνική αφού η μεσαιωνική δεν έχει μόνο τους λαϊκούς τύπους:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/medieval_greek/kriaras/search.html?lq=απωλεσ&loptall=true&dq=

Σήμερα πάντως το βέβαιο είναι ότι τα _απώλεσαν_ (στο διαδίκτυο, τουλάχιστον) είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα _απόλεσαν_, και τα τρία λεξικά που συμβουλευόμαστε (στο ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά δεν βρήκα λήμμα) προτείνουν αυτές τις ορθογραφίες.

Μένει το ρώτημα κατά πόσο ο επιμελητής διορθώνει το _απόλεσα_ με βάση τα παραπάνω ή το αφήνει κι αυτό να ζήσει. Να πούμε ότι το συνειδητό _απόλεσα_ δεν το πειράζουμε; Μπορούμε να πούμε το ίδιο για το *_απωλέσει_ κ.τ.ό.; Το να φτιάξουμε _απωλλύω_ για να τα δικαιολογήσουμε είναι λίγο αστείο. Καλύτερα να μιλήσουμε για την επίδραση τού _απώλεσα_ και της _απώλειας_. Την πατάει και το ΛΚΝ: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...y_full_lemma?the_lemma_id=32488&target_dict=1 Την πατάει και το ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα *ανευρίσκω*: _ο χαρτοφύλακας που είχε *απωλεσθεί_). Αλλά πιστεύω ότι σ' αυτά δεν μπορούμε να χαριστούμε.

Όλα αυτά έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όταν πάμε στο «εξώκειλα ή εξόκειλα;». Αλλά να μην του δώσουμε το δικό του νήμα;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Νίκελ, γράφεις πιο πάνω για το _απολλύω_: «Δεν υπάρχει, φτιαχτό είναι». Ωστόσο τα ΕΛΝΕΓ και ΜΕΛ το αναφέρουν για αρχαίο (ενώ στο LSJ το βλέπω _απολύω_, μάλλον από λάθος). Πρόσεξε όμως και τον τύπο _απόλεσσα_ στο LSJ. Παρεμπ, το ΜΕΛ τηρεί αρχαιοπρεπέστατη στάση:

*απολλύω* [<αρχ. ἀπολλύω] ρ. (απώλ-εσα, -έσθην) καταστρέφω, αφανίζω, εξολοθρεύω | χάνω κάτι που είχα | (μέσ.) _απόλλυμαι_, χάνομαι: απωλέσθησαν και αι τελευταίαι ελπίδες - μτχ. _απολωλώς_ (βλ. λ.): ως απολωλός πρόβατο


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Παίρνω πίσω το «φτιαχτό». (Μα τι λέω, το έχει και ο Χρυσόστομος: «ἀπολλύω τὸν κληρονόμον, ἀλλὰ κληρονομῶ τὰ μέλλοντα» — ωραία η ανορθογραφία του LSJ), αλλά θα προτιμούσα να επιμείνουμε ότι είναι ανύπαρκτο στα νέα ελληνικά. Το ΛΚΝ πάει κατευθείαν στο _απώλεσα_, το ΛΝΕΓ από το _απώλεσα_ στέλνει στο _απολλύω_, όπου λέει ότι «εύχρηστοι είναι οι τύποι...» (αλλά δες και το Σχολικό παρακάτω, πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρο είναι το λήμμα του), το ΝΕΛ ξεχνάει εντελώς το ρήμα και το Μείζον (κακώς) δεν βάζει κανένα σχόλιο για ξεστράβωμα. Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε, χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό: αν δούμε _απολλύω / απολλύεις_ κ.λπ. σε νεοελληνικό κείμενο, θα πρόκειται για ζόμπι και θα είναι καλό να το ξαναθάψουμε αμέσως.
:woot:


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2011)

Η πλάκα με τις ταλαιπωρίες του -_ο_- συνεχίζεται με το _Paradise Lost_. Στην πρόσφατη (2010) μετάφραση του Α. Θ. Οικονόμου ο τίτλος του έργου είναι, πολύ σωστά, _Ο απολεσθείς παράδεισος_. Ο συγγραφέας είναι _Τζων Μίλτων_. ΟΚ, έτσι γραφόταν παλιότερα: _ο Μίλτων, του Μίλτωνος_. Εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, γιατί στο σημείωμα που βλέπω στο Bilbionet, γράφει ο μεταφραστής «η περίπτωση του Μπάϋρον με τον Βυρωνικό του ήρωα [...] Μένοντας πιστοί στο μεικτό γλωσσικό ιδίωμα της μεγαλοφυΐας του Μίλτων [...]» . Γιατί «του Μπάϋρον» και όχι «του Βύρωνα» και γιατί «του Μίλτων»; Αυτά είναι τερατάκια! 

Στην Καθημερινή η Δημητρούλια* αδιαφορεί και παραθέτει τα δικά της στοιχεία για το βιβλίο: «Τζον Μίλτον [...] Τα βιβλία του Μίλτον». (* Που δεν είναι της σχολής της απλογράφησης, αφού παρακάτω βλέπω έναν «Ουίλλιαμ Μπλέηκ».)




Σ' αυτό το πιντιέφι:
http://xantho.lis.upatras.gr/test2_pleias.php?art=27498
μπορείτε να διαβάσετε τη «Βιογραφία του Μίλτωνος» (Εδέμ, Τόμ. 1, Αρ. 14 (1862)). Ε, εκεί θα βρείτε και τον *_Απωλεσθέντα παράδεισο_!

mg:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Όλα αυτά έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όταν πάμε στο «εξώκειλα ή εξόκειλα;». Αλλά να μην του δώσουμε το δικό του νήμα;


Καλή παρεούλα στο _απόλλυμι / απολλύω_ κάνει και το _όμνυμι / ομνύω_. Το ΛΚΝ λέει να το χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο στον ενεστώτα, το ΜΕΛ δεν δίνει αόριστο, το ΝΕΛ δεν το έχει καν, και τέλος το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει αόριστο σύμφωνα με τον αρχαίο τύπο (_ώμοσα_). Στην απλή μορφή τού ρήματος δύσκολα το γράφει κάποιος με όμικρον, αλλά στο σύνθετο _εξώμοσα_, _εξώμοσε_ κλπ βρήκα και γραφή με όμικρον (_εξόμοσα_, _εξόμοσεν_).


----------

